
US rejects global Covid-19 vaccine effort - brundolf
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/trump-admin-shuns-global-covid-19-vaccine-program-citing-beef-with-who/
======
bluGill
This isn't a rejection of vaccines, just a rejection of using the WHO for
them. It isn't clear what that means, but there is a lot of speculation.

